# Whizzer spark plug wire replacement



## bikecrazy (Jan 6, 2013)

I cannot figure out how to remove the spark plug wire on my H model Whizzer. I bought a new wire and was told that a screw holds the wire in and I need to remove a plug from under the coil and loosen the screw. I removed the plug and there was no screw. ??????????????????


----------



## bikecrazy (Jan 7, 2013)

bump...................


----------



## videoranger (Jan 7, 2013)

http://www.motoredbikes.com/showthread.php?19044-Whizzer-coil-amp-spark-plug
Found this thread at motoredbikes.com that should help. MemoryLane Classics is also a good source for classic Whizzer parts and info. Jim


----------



## bikecrazy (Jan 7, 2013)

Thanks!!!!!!!


----------



## videoranger (Jan 8, 2013)

You're very welcome. I have a Whizzer coil that will need a new high voltage wire also.


----------

